# Canon 30D to 5D Mark III - Too big of a jump? (advice please)



## ramon123 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a close friend who needs some advice about the possible purchase of the new 5D Mark III. 

He currently has a Canon 30D and has been using it for quite some time, he has just enough in his bank savings for the 5D Mark III Kit. 

Is it too much of a "jump" for him to purchase the 5D Mark III?

Your thoughts and advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## nikkito (Mar 7, 2012)

Well it's a big jump but you ask as if that was a problem.
I wish my problems were like that ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 7, 2012)

No way! its not too big at all
if he has the money and feels it will benefit him why not the kit with the 24-105 will be very capable
and also the 5D is not nearly as complicated settings wise as say the 1D. It will have alot more settings than a 30D but it will not take long for someone used to a 30D to familiarise themselves with it at all


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 7, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> No way! its not too big at all
> if he has the money and feels it will benefit him why not the kit with the 24-105 will be very capable
> and also the 5D is not nearly as complicated settings wise as say the 1D. It will have alot more settings than a 30D but it will not take long for someone used to a 30D to familiarise themselves with it at all



+1 My thoughts exactly


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> ask:
> "Can you afford it?"
> IF YES: IF NO:
> "Do you want it?" "Don't get it then, silly."
> ...



Thanks for your post but really what I am needing to give over to my friend is proper sound advice based on people that know about certain cameras, and the decisions and thought processes involved in their purchase. 

Please post if you have something constructive to add ;D


- Ramon


----------



## rwmson (Mar 7, 2012)

The 5Dmk3 will almost triple the resolution (8MP -> 22 MP), MUCH better low-light performance, faster frame rate, better auto-focus, the list goes on. You will lose a built-in flash though.


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 7, 2012)

With the pricing of the new 5D Mark III, is it aimed more at professionals and less at hobbists/enthusiasts? 

Maybe then 7D would be more suited for him or is there no such thing as an "over kill" of a camera?


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 7, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> With the pricing of the new 5D Mark III, is it aimed more at professionals and less at hobbists/enthusiasts?
> 
> Maybe then 7D would be more suited for him or is there no such thing as an "over kill" of a camera?



I dont see why anyone cant buy any camera. Essentially the more expensive the camera the better the quality and the functionality

I dont see why he should buy a 7D just because he is an hobbyist/enthusiast - the size of his wallet dictates what he can/cant buy - and within his budget he can decide what is best for him.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 7, 2012)

it depends on what lenses you already have, what type of photography you are doing, and how much $ you're looking to spend. I would say get the 5Diii if you have the dough. But if you do sports and have long zoom lenses that you love you might want a 7D which seems like the same camera but with more "reach" and higher pixel density.


----------



## bakker (Mar 7, 2012)

I did the same thing: I now shoot with a 30D and I just ordered the 5D mark III.


----------



## rpt (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, what does your friend want to photograph? A description of that would get you a more coherent and convincing answer. I use a Rebel 300D (since 2004 and proud of it [yes I am old!!!]) and except for kids, FAST sports, fighter jets and the need for ISO greater than 400 I think it is great!


----------



## apeshot (Mar 7, 2012)

To get the answer you're looking for, you'll really need to provide more information on what your friend typically shoots, what lenses they have now, what the total budget is. If you only have ef-s lenses then you'll need to invest in new glass. If you already have ef mount glass, it will be an easier (cheaper) transition.

Your original quesiton is too vague--it's like asking, "My friend currently has a 2009 Toyota Camry, but wants to buy a Land Rover and has the money, should he do it?" Yes if he wants to climb mountains. No if he wants to race it in Monaco. Yes if he simply wants a top end luxury SUV no matter how he plans to use it. It depends on what he wants to do with it.


----------



## Actionpix (Mar 7, 2012)

If you crop the image of the 5DII or III you get the image of the 30D. So what is the problem? Or is this to bold to state?


----------



## zedarean (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol, I'm upgraded to 5mkIII from a 20d


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm going from my 40D. Whats the difference?

If "he" knows how to use M-mode, or even Av- and Tv- on "his" camera then it's fine.
But if "he" always use Auto then it's alot of money for a point and shoot.


----------



## lexonio (Mar 7, 2012)

Ramon, I'm in the situation that is like your friend's. I am still planning to go 5d mkiii - it's the camera I will use for many years in the future, it's one hell of a camera (well, according to early reviews). The problem I face is that I'll have to adapt realizing that I will be carrying 4k$ worth of equipment around. I think that's the only trouble really. If he can afford it and feels comfortable carrying such expensive equipment around, he should definitely get it.

5d mk III >>> 30D


----------



## Flake (Mar 7, 2012)

In what way might it be too big a jump? The basics of photography remain the same, so as long as he can control the 30D properly nothing much changes. He should be aware though that depth of field at f/4 is not the same on FF as it is on crop for a frame filling image, and all of us are going to have to learn the complexities of a very advanced auto focus system.

He should also be aware that this level of camera is not going to appreciate cheap lenses, so everything is going to cost a bit more. As has been said, no built in flash so better budget for one.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 7, 2012)

ramon123 said:



> I have a close friend who needs some advice about the possible purchase of the new 5D Mark III.
> 
> He currently has a Canon 30D and has been using it for quite some time, he has just enough in his bank savings for the 5D Mark III Kit.
> 
> ...



If your friend is serious about photography and really want to get advanced, then yes, the 5d3 will be one heck of a jump and will be a lot to learn, but can do nothing but help him. If he's at all hesitant or more into photography as a hobby, the 7D or 5d2 would be plenty upgrade for him to develop his skills and prepare himself for a 5d3 or 5d4 down the road and allow him to allocate funds to picking up lenses as well.


----------



## thehallway (Mar 7, 2012)

lexonio said:


> The problem I face is that I'll have to adapt realizing that I will be carrying 4k$ worth of equipment around.



My thoughts too  I'm not a pro, but I just preordered the 5DIII to replace my 40D. I've been wanting to go full frame since the first year I had the 40D. It's a lot of money, but I know I won't need another camera for a long time. We also won't need to buy the HD video camera we've been thinking about getting. Selling the 40D and kit lens will hopefully put a small dent in the cost.


----------



## Brendon (Mar 7, 2012)

lexonio said:


> Ramon, I'm in the situation that is like your friend's. I am still planning to go 5d mkiii - it's the camera I will use for many years in the future, it's one hell of a camera (well, according to early reviews). The problem I face is that I'll have to adapt realizing that I will be carrying 4k$ worth of equipment around. I think that's the only trouble really. If he can afford it and feels comfortable carrying such expensive equipment around, he should definitely get it.
> 
> 5d mk III >>> 30D



This is a very good point, but the recuring cost of an insurance policy should be considered as well.

Also, your friend should consider the potential cost of computer and storage upgrades that may be needed. If he/she was processing 30d photos with a 3 or 4 year old computer, they aren't going to be very happy when it takes 30 seconds to load a single 5diii image! Data storage/backup needs are going to go up by 3-4x too.


----------



## Orion (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a 30D. . . . and I'll be shooting my first wedding this April!

I WILL purchase a 5DmkIII (or possibly rent a 1Dx)! Bringing 3 strobes too. . . maybe a Einstein with PLM (have to worry about shipping it with me???????????)

Since we have a mid to late March availability, I will go in-store to purchase instead of pre-order.

I'll try to do my best to compliment the style of *Jeff Ascough * (love it!), and will plan on practicing with the 5DmkIII for a couple of weeks just to get a sense and feel for menues and what to expect from ISO and AF, etc etc etc.

By all means jump right in and don't look back. . . .


----------



## motorhead (Mar 7, 2012)

I sold my 30D and got a 5D mk2 in December. It has been a very easy transition with no big surprises.


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 7, 2012)

This is a good problem to have. Apart from larger files and slower computer access, I do not see much in the way to be concerned. My problem with my current body 12mp is that if I load more that 100 RAW/s from my CF card on to Lightroom, all RAM isused up and system slows down as the swapfile on the HDD is used... Today I spent $120 and fixed that. I upgraded from 6GB RAM to 24GB.

Look at my name, .....

I used to be called a 20D before.


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't believe my post was deleted!

What I was trying to point out was that we didn't have enough info to help. BUT - as others have said - there's no such thing as "too big a jump". If it suits his needs (does he shoot video and pics? or just pics? landscapes? portraits? etc etc) then he should research the camera that suits him best, and if he has the cash, buy it. No one should be afraid of upgrading their kit because it might be hard to learn - that's half the fun of new kit!

Also, the point about related tech is good - ensure you have a PC / Mac and software that can handle the data you're creating.

Honestly, you try and have a _little_ fun....!


----------



## preppyak (Mar 7, 2012)

Brendon said:


> This is a very good point, but the recuring cost of an insurance policy should be considered as well


Yeah, and that insurance is cheap. It costs me about $50/yr to insure all of my equipment (about $5000 worth) through State Farm, so I'm not super worried about it breaking or being stolen. It would suck, but, I wouldn't be out that money.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 7, 2012)

lexonio said:


> Ramon, I'm in the situation that is like your friend's. I am still planning to go 5d mkiii - it's the camera I will use for many years in the future, it's one hell of a camera (well, according to early reviews). The problem I face is that I'll have to adapt realizing that I will be carrying 4k$ worth of equipment around. I think that's the only trouble really. If he can afford it and feels comfortable carrying such expensive equipment around, he should definitely get it.
> 
> 5d mk III >>> 30D



A good insurance policy makes you worry alot less


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (Mar 7, 2012)

i went from an Xsi to a 7D.. the learning curve on the 7D was substantial.. it took me much longer to adapt to it than i expected. i cant really explain it.. but the 7d seems much less forgiving than the xsi.. meaning i really have to meter correctly.. and have the settings right to get the shot i want... maybe the xsi was just as unforgiving and i just didnt notice.. also.. the 7D really does like or need good quality glass on it.. the 5D mkIII will be no different. lastly.. the RAW files on the 7D are significantly bigger than the Xsi's.. so my computer was capable.. but my storage needs required me to buy external storage.. 

i totally think going from the 30D to a 5dmkIII is fine.. but expect a learning curve.. dont plan on shooting a wedding the day after you receive it.. its going to take some practice and adjustment.


----------



## Ryan708 (Mar 8, 2012)

I went from a canon T1i to a 60d (not a huge jump) and was expecting it to be 2nd nature right away. It didnt take long for me to adjust, but I was actually mad at the way the 60d had no direct button to acess WB or picture style. I guess I'm expected to shoot in raw more often. I assigned the "set" button for picture style and left the "Q" button hovering over WB, and that got me on track, but it still took a week of use before I was not fumbling for where certain buttons used to be. I think no matter what UPGRADE I could make I would be happy! I sold my T1i to a friend and when I pick it up to play with it now "yuck" goes through my thoughts. (not outloud tho )


----------



## mjp (Mar 8, 2012)

I went from a Pentax K10D to a 7D & 5DII and felt the learning curve wasn't too bad. The same basic functions will be there and from then on it is just a matter of getting comfortable with the feel and additional features and trying to create interesting photos. Is he certain the camera will be used often? I ask because it's a lot of money to spend on something you will use only a few times a month or on holidays. A less expensive option (60D, 7D) might be suitable if this is the case.


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't think it's too much of a jump. I went from a 10D to a 5D 1 and the transition was excellent. I'll be going from the 5D 1 to the 5D 3 and I'm quite pleased with the jump in specs. 

If I were your friend, the only thing that would make me hesitate would be the price. You said your friend has just enough to buy the kit. If I were your friend, I'd also consider the 5D mkII kit as a potential alternative. 

That being said, I have the 24-105 and I LOVE it. It's a fantastic lens.


----------



## FyreStorm (Mar 8, 2012)

I"m jumping from 40D to 5D3...


----------



## Mikedurg (Mar 8, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > With the pricing of the new 5D Mark III, is it aimed more at professionals and less at hobbists/enthusiasts?
> ...



Exactly. I bought the 5d mkii kit because that's what I wanted and that's what I could afford. It's my first DSLR. So no I don't think it's too big of a jump.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 8, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> I have a close friend who needs some advice about the possible purchase of the new 5D Mark III.
> 
> He currently has a Canon 30D and has been using it for quite some time, he has just enough in his bank savings for the 5D Mark III Kit.
> 
> ...



Why would it be too much of a jump?


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 8, 2012)

Short answer is no. I am in the same boat and I did not hesitate to order an MK3. I will probably give my 30D to a friend who wants to start using DSLRs. All my lenses are EF, I do not own any EF-S lenses. I have had issues with the 30D's focus and I had it for 6 years, so I well overdue for an upgrade and I think MK3 is perfect fit for me. 



ramon123 said:


> I have a close friend who needs some advice about the possible purchase of the new 5D Mark III.
> 
> He currently has a Canon 30D and has been using it for quite some time, he has just enough in his bank savings for the 5D Mark III Kit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meh (Mar 8, 2012)

Go for it!


----------



## AJ (Mar 8, 2012)

There's too little of a jump - not worth the upgrade, waste of money.

There's no such thing as too big of a jump.


----------



## vuilang (Mar 8, 2012)

If you're thinking getting a 5d3, You'll get amazing result, stunning images. You will be sadly disappointed. photography depend largely on its lighting, techniques, user control of camera then gears (Lens>body). Just because you can buy it, Doesn't mean you should. Giving a Ferrari to someone who doesnt know how to shift will only make it go slower than a Camry.
BTW, Please, make sure you have a least some good glass going with it instead with some 17-55 kit lens.


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 8, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Why would it be too much of a jump?



My thoughts exactly. You press the button half way down for it to focus. Press it down further and it takes a photo. Its a camera and the basics concepts and methods of use would be the same. 

Its not too much of a jump. In fact, I'd strongly advocate for an upgrade. I moved from an 8mp 30D to a 16mp 1Ds. I liked my 30D and really didn't think the change would be that noticeable. But the extra resolution adds a lot to your photos. If your mate is the sort of person that is going to hang onto his next camera for the next 6 years, and its in his budget, and he's got some lenses, understands that its the photographer that takes the photo and not the camera, likes the form factor of a DSLR, blah, blah, blah, a 5D Mk III would be the logical choice.


----------



## Pyrenees (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmmm, I have the 30D. It's a fine camera. Still. Thing is, it's a bit awkward being restricted to ISO 400 

The only reason I can think of that may make a switch to the 5D III too great a 'job' is if the said person has a heart condition or the like.

No, seriously, I can't think of any major issue. The 5DIII weighs 950g with battery versus 810g for the 30D. Also, the 30D has a smaller profile, and might be slightly easier to hold. I know it can be an issue with small-statured people.

I say: go for it !!!!!


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 8, 2012)

vuilang said:


> If you're thinking getting a 5d3, You'll get amazing result, stunning images. You will be sadly disappointed. photography depend largely on its lighting, techniques, user control of camera then gears (Lens>body). Just because you can buy it, Doesn't mean you should. Giving a Ferrari to someone who doesnt know how to shift will only make it go slower than a Camry.
> BTW, Please, make sure you have a least some good glass going with it instead with some 17-55 kit lens.



On the other hand once he has learnt to shift he will be a good driver in a very fine car and be faster than a top driver with a Camry.

Makes me sad to hear all the cries of 'you shouldn't buy expensive kit until you are a top pro on a 300D'. Dont people realise that a good IQ photo is one obstacle removed from becoming a good photographer, allowing the person to focus on composition and content.


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 8, 2012)

vuilang said:


> If you're thinking getting a 5d3, You'll get amazing result, stunning images. You will be sadly disappointed. photography depend largely on its lighting, techniques, user control of camera then gears (Lens>body). Just because you can buy it, Doesn't mean you should. Giving a Ferrari to someone who doesnt know how to shift will only make it go slower than a Camry.
> BTW, Please, make sure you have a least some good glass going with it instead with some 17-55 kit lens.



As I said in the original post, he would be getting the 5D Mark III Kit so therefore he would be getting some great glass eg. 24/105mm f/4 IS L


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 8, 2012)

YellowJersey said:


> I don't think it's too much of a jump. I went from a 10D to a 5D 1 and the transition was excellent. I'll be going from the 5D 1 to the 5D 3 and I'm quite pleased with the jump in specs.
> 
> If I were your friend, the only thing that would make me hesitate would be the price. You said your friend has just enough to buy the kit. If I were your friend, I'd also consider the 5D mkII kit as a potential alternative.
> 
> That being said, I have the 24-105 and I LOVE it. It's a fantastic lens.



Can you elaborate about your 24/105mm lens, is it really a quality all round lens that people say? Meaning is it truly a great L lens? I don't think Canon would place it in the kit of one of the best cameras in the world if it wasn't but would be nice to hear a little more about it.


----------



## pedro (Mar 8, 2012)

Great! I am another 30D shooter about to enter into the 5Diii universe...Looking forward to do so saving up a bit longer to get the WA lens as well. And yes...the computer side is another aspect to be considered...But anyway, there is joy in saving up and waiting while many of you out there will be sharing their experience with this breathtaking new device! Tell your friend I said hello...wishing him lot of fun while walking thru the learning curve. I am sure he won't repent his decision as I won't mine.


----------

